# [By Demand] May 2010



## Anorion (Mar 22, 2010)

We are now open for demands...


----------



## criztle (Mar 22, 2010)

DVD must include Microsoft student for studying also games like rise of nation full version  some video cutter or video ripper because October DVD is not running on my PC


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 22, 2010)

A PSU review this time...
or for June, or for July, or for any moth u remember comes after April.... :-s


----------



## hot zubs (Mar 22, 2010)

Please test the *UPS, PSU's and the cabinets...*


----------



## gr8techguru (Mar 23, 2010)

more news on the starting of digit tv should be made available ....
thats all for now... 
and also reviews on internal and external tv tuner cards.. which to buy and to avoid


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Mar 23, 2010)

There s a thread running... Five ubutu based distros, provide something of the kind, if u may pl.
N when ll we gt to see the preview


----------



## keerthi teja (Mar 25, 2010)

Fast track on Content Management System (CMS)...
wordpress,joomla,druple etc


----------



## Anorion (Mar 25, 2010)

@gr8techguru: thanks for the feedback, and viewing the videos. We are planning to make the news segment more regular. 
@keerthi teja: joomla, drupal, wordpress check. We've been giving these periodically. 
@every1: move this thread fast, as the demand thread is going to close early this time around.


----------



## abhishek.bhuiya (Mar 27, 2010)

Thunderbird and open office because we have very poor internet connection


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 28, 2010)

Will we ever get the stable release of DIGIT ARCHIVE??

+1 to testing PSU's


----------



## clmlbx (Mar 28, 2010)

Gpu, monitors,netbooks  reviews


----------



## keerthi teja (Mar 29, 2010)

+1 to DIGIT ARCHIVE

Review on Laptops...
high end laptops 60k+


----------



## DigitCritic (Mar 29, 2010)

will digit ever give vmware products on its dvd ?
especially the freeones or trialwares ?


----------



## Techn0crat (Mar 30, 2010)

Inception Trailer in HD


----------



## neerajvohra (Mar 30, 2010)

> Originally Posted by Anorion  View Post
> We have something special for subscribers this time around. Stay tuned.
> 
> Here is a quick preview, cannot give away too many details yet:
> ...



same issue for both the buyers....lol lamers...


----------



## jayantr7 (Mar 30, 2010)

reviw on high end laptops[and also laptops  out of india]
comparison of maya and 3dsmax


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Mar 31, 2010)

*For News Stand Buyers:*

*
    *  The Digit Rewind DVD. The Digit Rewind DVD is a journey through the history of computing, following the important developments from the 1970s to the 2010s and beyond. The Video DVD has an hour and a half of entertaining footage from different periods of computing, including the early GUIs, the launch of the first operating systems, the growth of software and it's piracy, the evolution of video games and the emergence of virtual communities. The DVD also explores a bit of the near future, including the progress of the Internet over the next decade and augumented reality.
    * Digit Mini - The Digit Mini Booklet is a compendium of tech tech facts, quotes, mind games, trivia and more. This booklet is every self-respecting geek's pocket companion.*


----------



## jayantr7 (Mar 31, 2010)

fast-track track to wordpress ....and don't only give about wordpress.com blogs....give about wordpress.org blogs


----------



## Hsakarp_kahtap (Mar 31, 2010)

maya plugins, psu reviews


----------



## GhostRecon (Apr 1, 2010)

Developer tools -

MS Sharepoint server 2010 beta.
MS Sharepoint designer 2010 beta
Microsoft expression demos

Multimedia -

3d studio max/Maya demo
corel graphics suit demo

System -

Stardock software demos (Window blinds & other object desktop programs)


article -
latest gpu comparison (ATI 5000 series, fermi)


----------



## TheHumanBot (Apr 1, 2010)

adobe cs5 coming this month.


----------



## shrihara (Apr 1, 2010)

Please include "An *entire video course *- Introduction to Game theory" like in April issue


----------



## DigitCritic (Apr 1, 2010)

For News Stand Buyers:
* The Digit Rewind DVD. The Digit Rewind DVD is a journey through the history of computing, following the important developments from the 1970s to the 2010s and beyond. The Video DVD has an hour and a half of entertaining footage from different periods of computing, including the early GUIs, the launch of the first operating systems, the growth of software and it's piracy, the evolution of video games and the emergence of virtual communities. The DVD also explores a bit of the near future, including the progress of the Internet over the next decade and augumented reality.
* Digit Mini - The Digit Mini Booklet is a compendium of tech tech facts, quotes, mind games, trivia and more. This booklet is every self-respecting geek's pocket companion.*

+ 100, please also let us know that will it ever happen and if not then we can stop wasting time on making request,moreover since we are just news stand buyers , I am sure we do not matter to you guys

*


----------



## JLD (Apr 3, 2010)

Gimp vidio tuts [mp4] Episode 1 to 134 are available at
*meetthegimp.org/tables-of-content/
and Episode 134 to 137 are at
*meetthegimp.org/

*i.creativecommons.org/l/by-sa/2.0/de/88x31.png This work is licensed under a
Creative Commons Attribution-Share Alike 2.0 Germany License.

*I wonder how Digit missed it till now!!!* 

These episodes are for present version 2.6 of Gimp.
*Hence Digit should provide them immediately* as Gimp 2.8 coming in @ Dec 2010
will make them partly obsolete.


----------



## topgear (Apr 4, 2010)

^^ +1000 for those also provide as many as GIMP plugins possible ...


----------



## jayantr7 (Apr 4, 2010)

first 70 episodes of naruto


----------



## topgear (Apr 6, 2010)

Avira AntiVir Personal Edition Classic 10 ( Free )

Will demand more for sure ..............


----------



## livebyfaith.anu (Apr 6, 2010)

DigitCritic said:


> For News Stand Buyers:
> * The Digit Rewind DVD. The Digit Rewind DVD is a journey through the history of computing, following the important developments from the 1970s to the 2010s and beyond. The Video DVD has an hour and a half of entertaining footage from different periods of computing, including the early GUIs, the launch of the first operating systems, the growth of software and it's piracy, the evolution of video games and the emergence of virtual communities. The DVD also explores a bit of the near future, including the progress of the Internet over the next decade and augumented reality.
> * Digit Mini - The Digit Mini Booklet is a compendium of tech tech facts, quotes, mind games, trivia and more. This booklet is every self-respecting geek's pocket companion.*
> 
> ...



*+1 for  The Digit Rewind Dvd for News Stand Buyers*

---------- Post added at 05:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:11 PM ----------

*Review of Laptos having Core i-5,i-7,i-3 processors*


----------



## ajayashish (Apr 6, 2010)

free stuff for windows mobile or Android phones...


----------



## jayantr7 (Apr 6, 2010)

review on gta 4,dell's alienware m17x laptop,crysis warhead,bionic commander


----------



## hubriscorp (Apr 7, 2010)

It would be great if you could put up an article on 3D TVs, now that they have released in the market...LG and Samsung have already released and Sony is expected to follow suit later this year.


----------



## mosestheman (Apr 7, 2010)

bundle 5870 gfx card with every issue.................just joking..
windows diagnosing tools....i see in the forums most of them are experiencing system failures ........if possible create a separated section in d mag for the problems....i mean no Q n A but a problem signature like " HDD failing ----slow performance-- bad sectors- etc"
something like that


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Apr 7, 2010)

I wnted foxpro wih msdn in this apr issue , cn you giv that in may if possible
I wnt reviews on core i3/5/7 laptops nd digital cam with good zooms 10x n above


----------



## Manasvi Singh (Apr 7, 2010)

Some more unboxing videos with some review.


----------



## jayantr7 (Apr 7, 2010)

post on 3d tv's


----------



## clmlbx (Apr 7, 2010)

If u post 3d tv's then also include 3d monitors and also new 3d lcd for mobiles (without glasses)

news and what's new in cs5..  plug ins for gimp,3d max,photoshop

reviews on netbooks , comparison of notebooks.


----------



## topgear (Apr 8, 2010)

Give the full packge of comodo internet security - not the web installer.


----------



## topgear (Apr 10, 2010)

Another _*huge*_ list from me ..... *expecting to get all these in May 2010 DVDs* 

_Sharewares and commercial demo :_

Vectir 2.2.3.0
TMPGEnc Express
WinLock Professional 5.1
WinLock Remote Administrator 2.1
WinLock 5.1
Advanced Encryption Package 2010 Professional 5.3.3
Super Utilities Professional 9.9.0
PC Tools Internet Security 7.0.0.543
AVG Anti-Virus Professional 9.0.800a2779
AnyDVD HD 6.6.3.2
Renoise for Windows 2.5.1
AllWebMenus PRO 5.2.818
WinMount 3.3.0401
Perfect Uninstaller 6.3.3.8
Tunebite 7.2.3916.1600
Recover My Files 4.5.2.721
StatWin Enterprise 8.1
Zortam Mp3 Media Studio 10.50
Konvertor 4.01 Build 2
RasterVect 15.7
DEKSI Network Inventory 9.2
DoneEx XCell Compiler 1.9.12
Effective File Search 6.5

*Drivers :*

Windows Xp x64 Nvidia, ATI and Realtek Driver
Vista or Windows 7 x64 Drivers for Nvidia, ATI and Realtek

Logitech Setpoint x64 version

*Freeware and Open Source :*

Visions 1.3.0.1703
Photo Magician 1.0.0.8
SciTE 2.10
Polyglot 3000 3.46
Gmail Notifier 1.0.0.80
webcamXP 5 5.5.0.6
webcamXP 7 0.9.9.21 Beta
McAfee AVERT Stinger
SnippetHub Lite 0.12.1.94
Spider 2.4.1
Advanced SystemCare Free 3.5.1.707
StaxRip 1.1.5.3 Beta
TrayOS 0.3.10
ZonkPC b3410
Adobe Flash Player for Windows 10.1 RC
Quick PDF Library Lite 7.18
Apen Lossless Converter 1.0
Desktop IRIS 3.0
123 Flash Chat phpBB Chat Module 7.6
123 Flash Chat 1.0
DVDFab Virtual Drive 1.1.0.9
Coollector 2.71
Rainmeter 1.2 Rev 365 Beta
Paint.NET (Beta) 3.55.3742 Beta
Defraggler 1.18.185
Firebird for Linux, WIndows and MacOSX
Hornil StylePix 1.3.2
Golden Rules Organizer 1.7.0
RegRun Reanimator 6.8.6.84
inSSIDer 1.2.8.0331
BootRacer 2.2
InstantStorm 2.0.0
Accord CD Ripper Free 6.2.8
GeekDOS 19.04
System Explorer Portable 2.1.5
DiskCryptor 0.9
AllMyNotes Organizer 2.02 Beta 2
RJ TextEd 6.20 Beta 1
Super MP3 Download 3.3.4.6
NoClone Free 4.2.20
Sylpheed 3.0.2
Glint 1.27 Build 1032
SUPERAntiSpyware Free Edition 4.35.1002
Sysinternals Suite Build 4/1/10
Google Chrome for Windows 5.0.366.2 Beta
Mozilla Firefox (v3.6) for Windows, Linux and Mac 3.6.3.
Process Explorer 12.01
Win7DSFilterTweaker 3.1
Microsoft Image Composite Editor (32-bit) 1.3.3
Microsoft Image Composite Editor (64-bit) 1.3.3
EnhanceMySe7en 2.7
Opera (v10.52) 10.52 Build 3344 Beta
Bill2's Process Manager 3.4.2.0
KOffice 2.1.2 for Linux
IObit Smart Defrag 1.45
foobar2000 1.0.2 Beta 1
DAEMON Tools Lite 4.35.6
Maxthon (Classic) Standard 1.6.7.34
Highlight 2.16
AkelPad 4.4.3
HD_Speed 1.6.0.80
Belarc Advisor 8.1.11.4
CCCP (Combined Community Codec Pack) 2010-03-31 Beta
QT Lite 3.2.0 Beta
Mozilla Thunderbird Portable Edition 3.0.4
StreamTransport 1.0.2.1559
Rapid Environment Editor 3.2 Build 562
iTunes for Windows 9.1
iTunes for Windows x64 9.1
QuickTime for Windows 7.6.6
XnViewMP for Windows and Linux 0.26
PIM Xtreme 0.8.1
Capture .NET 10.5.3737
Advanced Uninstaller PRO Advanced Uninstaller FREE 10.1


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Apr 10, 2010)

Please include iTunes for windows , vmware free version, any linux distro with kde 4.4, avira free version ,Google Chrome for Windows 5.0.366.2 Beta, SUPERAntiSpyware Free Edition 4.35.1002, firefox 3.6, latest flash plugins. Review about iphone os 4

---------- Post added at 12:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:41 PM ----------

Please include iTunes for windows , vmware free version, any linux distro with kde 4.4, avira free version ,Google Chrome for Windows 5.0.366.2 Beta, SUPERAntiSpyware Free Edition 4.35.1002, firefox 3.6, latest flash plugins. Review about iphone os 4


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Apr 10, 2010)

Please also include ubuntu 10.04 as it is going to release 1n 19 days.


----------



## satdrbe (Apr 12, 2010)

So many requirements from all people. Hope you are able to meet everybody's requirement. This much amount of demand describes your popularity.
I too am conveying my requirement. I request you to add video tutorials on Visual Studio 2008 and also on MS Access 2007


----------



## bijesh123 (Apr 12, 2010)

A simple request Fast Track to Upgrade Your P.C 

                       Fast track TO WINDOWS 7 OR

                       Fast track to troubleshoot your P.C  

? Digit open source project


----------



## jayantr7 (Apr 12, 2010)

give bioshock 2 demo


----------



## emailsantu (Apr 13, 2010)

Dear Sir
Due to l.ots of power cut many people wants to buy an inverter. many company sales inverter with many specification its confusing please publish a review on inverter product this truly help us.
                     Best regards


----------



## dnaga57 (Apr 14, 2010)

I would like to get on DVD


Oxygen Open Office - which is considered an improvement on Open Office
Netbook version Linux
Thanks


----------



## JLD (Apr 15, 2010)

PCLinuxOS 2010 -KDE,Gnome,KDE MiniMe,Gnome ZenMini,LXDE,XFCE,E-17.
These are getting uploaded to the server since 12 Apr 2010.


----------



## happy17292 (Apr 15, 2010)

all old digit archives [from first issue to last one].
i am waiting for this for ages. i was disappointed in dec. i wanted all archives and i m dying to read all old issues.
[i lost dec 2008/2007 dvd which featured archives from 2001 to 2008/2007]
please dont postpone this to december, provide all digit+fast track PDF ASAP


----------



## topgear (Apr 16, 2010)

^^ I think you will get those with june 2010 issue ...


----------



## aby geek (Apr 16, 2010)

asus designo series monitor review.
graphic card shoot out ( the last tim e u did radeon 5 u forgot 5850 , do it this time)
and what are the upcoming gpu's from both fronts.
high end cell phone shoot out please include SE vivaz.



z brush 3.5 demo 
autodesk max 2011 trial 
maya 2011 trial

1 full game 

interviews from desin industry:
shoe designing
jewelry designing 
apparel designing


----------



## insaneYLN (Apr 16, 2010)

hot zubs said:


> Please test the *UPS, PSU's and the cabinets...
> *





Yes, *Test* & *Review* the above in the May issue.

In the June issue kindly *Test* & *Review* DVD Writers alongwith the different types of DVD recordable media (DVD-R, DVD+R etc..)


----------



## abcek (Apr 17, 2010)

For DVDs
Manual Update File of Avira (VDF)
Adobe Creative Suite 5 Trial
Reader-Designed Wallpapers
Digit-Themed Wallpapers
Rasterized Image-Vector Converter
iTunes(latest)
Windows 7's manual updates


----------



## insaneYLN (Apr 17, 2010)

Oh yes..forgot about the Fast Track issue..

Perhaps a Fast Track on either Ubuntu or Linux Mint 7 Gloria or Linux Mint 8 

the subsequent issues of Fast Track can over the above one by one & also Windows 7.


----------



## topgear (Apr 18, 2010)

Yup, a FT on Linux Mint 8 and Windows 7 would be a great 

@ abcek - Avira antivir's update comes in a zip package - you can always download it from softpedia - but I also want to get avira and it updates instead of avast with the mag discs.

Windows 7 post released updates and Adobe Creative Suite 5 Trial would be nice addition


----------



## Revolution (Apr 18, 2010)

Autocad and Adobe PS CS5 ?
With tutorial.....


----------

